# [TIP] Ad Blocking in Mozilla Firebird

## malteo

http://texturizer.net/firebird/adblock.html

Questa è veramente una di quelle feature (un pò nascosta, a dire il vero... dovrebbe essere di default!) che fa preferire un browser ad un altro!

Mantiene le promesse e blocca veramente il 99% degli odiosi banner presenti in qualunque pagina web...

Salut!

----------

## _Echelon_

Concordo, comodissima !!!

Con ie della M$ non si può più navigare !! Installano e aprono tante di quelle menate...

----------

## doom.it

ho provato ma non vedo differenze sostanziali.... probabilmetne sbaglio qualcosa.... ho messo quel codice nel file userContent.css nella dir chrome/ che sta nella mia dir di profilo default.... eppure non vedo differenze...

----------

## Gandalf98

Non dovrebbe già farlo di default?? Io uso mozilla e di pop-up mai visto uno! A meno che non gli dica io il sito che può farlo!!

Cià

----------

## malteo

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Non dovrebbe già farlo di default?? Io uso mozilla e di pop-up mai visto uno!

 

Non blocca le finestre pop-up... ma i banner pubblicitari contenuti in una qualunque pagina web!

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ho provato ma non vedo differenze sostanziali...

 

Strano, sembra che tu abbia seguito esattamente le istruzioni... rinomina il file con un nome diverso, fai partire Firebird, vai su un sito con della pubblicità... guardalo... poi rinomina il file nuovamente in userContent.css, fai ripartire Firebird e vai sullo stesso sito... fammi sapè!

----------

## Gandalf98

Capito!

Funziona veramente bene!!!

grazie

Cià

----------

## doom.it

ark ho provato ma nno blocca nei banner classici in jpg ne quelli in flash .... insomma non va e non capisco why

----------

## Gandalf98

hai modificato il file 

```
/home/user/.mozilla/user/88olud52.slt/chrome/userContent.css
```

come detto nel link sopra indicato, se non esiste lo crei!!

Cià!!

----------

## doom.it

l'ho fatto  :Sad: 

----------

## lopio

scusate se rispolvero questo ma un ringraziamento ci sta tutto visto che e' una funzionalita' molto carina

grazie ciao

----------

## lsegalla

il link non funzia piu'

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> il link non funzia piu'

 

questo è ancora più vecchio dell'altro ... non si chiamava neppure firefox ma era ancora firebird  :Laughing: 

ovviamente parlano dell'estensione per firefox che si chiama proprio adblock

----------

